# The No Salt No Green CC Thread



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

A little package is on its way. No salt, no baking soda, no green, just gentle smokes.

DC 0309 2880 0000 3517 2642.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like Martin may be gettin a taste of the good life!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

bpegler said:


> A little package is on its way. No salt, no baking soda, no green, just gentle smokes.
> 
> DC 0309 2880 0000 3517 2642.


Nicely done Bob. Martin you are now hook with line and sinker Bro! ound:ound:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Bob
Way to go the extra mile.......


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

:banana: CAN'T WAIT!!! :banana:


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't wait to see what Martin will say about these aged beauty!!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

pomorider said:


> I can't wait to see what Martin will say about these aged beauty!!


Hello Raphael!!:bounce:
Martin is Martin!! ound:ound:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Well done Bob!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nicely done Bob. Now we will see what your palate is like Martin as Bob is very knowledgeable in this area. Hope you like them mate.:hungry:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

pomorider said:


> I can't wait to see what Martin will say about these aged beauty!!


I predict he will say;

"Come to Papa___!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha I like this one better:





"come to daddy!"

Haha can't wait to see Martin's reaction


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Right now I'm giving my tongue a rest guys. I had sooo many sticks this weekend that I got a serious case to tongue burn and fatigue 

As soon as the goods come in, I'll let them rest till the weekend and will report back once they have been consumed. 

:banana:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

One more thing... I usually have my cigars a while after a meal. I also usually have some scotch on the rocks, or cold water. Any advice as to what I should consume them with if anything? I will not smoke them after a heavy tasting spicy meal or anything, don't want to mute the flavors. But would whiskey be OK?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I would have a cold glass of water or club soda with lemon to clean out your palette and then drink what you enjoy with the stick whether it be scotch whisky or wine or beer, etc.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I like rum with cubans


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

I typically only drink water or Gatorade (I know it sounds weird, but it's a good palate-cleanser) with cigars, but especially when trying something new.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

When I try a new cigar, I always drink water. It helps me find the true taste of the stick.
After the first, I then try to pair it beverages I think it might meld with.

I often grab a stick based on what I am going to have as a Beverage.
Scotch
Bourbon
Rom
Coffee
You get the idea


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

If you do go with Scotch, I'd strongly recommend going with a lighter highland, Speyside or lowland whisky rather than the bolder, more peated Islays, Campbeltown or other island distilleries, etc. Dalwhinnie, seems to pair nicely with any good cigar, but the best pairing of whisky and cigars I've ever had were with Macallan 18 YO (the traditional sherried 18YO, not the Fine Oak).

And yes, I realize the picture in my profile shows a 21YO Glenfarclas, two different Ardbegs, a Bowmore, Talisker and soemthing I don't quite remember


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Bob,
You're the man!

Will report back as soon as I smoke one!

In the meantime, I have some Cohiba Robusto's and Montecristo #4's. PM me and let me know which ones you want, and I'll send some your way :beerchug:


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> Bob,
> You're the man!
> 
> Will report back as soon as I smoke one!
> ...


The Vegas Robainas are fantastic. Definitely try that first.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Bob
Well played.....Which Hoyo is that.....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

:nod::nod::nod: All good smokes & differing profiles. Nice Bob!


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice selection Bob, enjoy the smokes Martin.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

1 down. 4 more to go.

If I could describe it in one word: Chocolate.
If I could describe it in one sentence: Mild to medium'ish chocolate / coffee flavors with hints of leather and spice at the end.

Overall the V.R. was a very good, pleasant, and not at all overwhelming good little stick 

Thanks Bob!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice job BOB!! Enjoy them Martin or I will! HAHAH


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nicely Done Martin, I am glad that you've enjoy it Bro!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Again, great job Bob, do I see a Palma Extra? Martin, your tongue will slap your forehead in delight over that stick!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Bob, 

That's simply an over-the-top gesture! You set the bar very high, my friend. Well played.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Bob,
> 
> That's simply an over-the-top gesture! You set the bar very high, my friend. Well played.


Don, I am with you 100% on the above Bro!!
Bob very nice gesture Bro!!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

scottw said:


> Again, great job Bob, do I see a Palma Extra? Martin, your tongue will slap your forehead in delight over that stick!


Indeed it is. Let's hope Martin enjoys it.
BTW, I'm glad the VR smoked well. Chocolate is a big improvement. I tried to keep away from spice to better suit his profile. 
Martin, someday send some sticks to another BOTL in need. I think that passing some on is better than passing some back. 
Enjoy my friend.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

bpegler said:


> Indeed it is. Let's hope Martin enjoys it.
> BTW, I'm glad the VR smoked well. Chocolate is a big improvement. I tried to keep away from spice to better suit his profile.
> Martin, someday send some sticks to another BOTL in need. I think that passing some on is better than passing some back.
> Enjoy my friend.


Nicely done and well stated------------------:cowboyic9:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Indeed it is. Let's hope Martin enjoys it.
> BTW, I'm glad the VR smoked well. Chocolate is a big improvement. I tried to keep away from spice to better suit his profile.
> *Martin, someday send some sticks to another BOTL in need. I think that passing some on is better than passing some back.*
> Enjoy my friend.


Very nicely said Bob. I subscribe to the same ideal and this is one of the reasons we share the comraderie we do, as brothers of the leaf. Bump for you.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Indeed it is. Let's hope Martin enjoys it.
> BTW, I'm glad the VR smoked well. Chocolate is a big improvement. I tried to keep away from spice to better suit his profile.
> *Martin, someday send some sticks to another BOTL in need. I think that passing some on is better than passing some back.*
> Enjoy my friend.


Yes, Chocolate is way better than backing soda 
BTW what was that Cohiba? I had it last night as well and it was vanilla kinna sweet with some grassy aroma coming through. Was that a Siglo III?

Re. Bold. Will do! 

Thanks again Bob!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

mvorbrodt said:


> Yes, Chocolate is way better than backing soda
> BTW what was that Cohiba? I had it last night as well and it was vanilla kinna sweet with some grassy aroma coming through. Was that a Siglo III?
> 
> Re. Bold. Will do!
> ...


Siglo IV, like you have with a bit more age. A little less green. 
I am so glad your cigars are smoking well. 
The sticks you haven't tried yet have some serious age.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Siglo IV, like you have with a bit more age. A little less green.
> I am so glad your cigars are smoking well.
> The sticks you haven't tried yet have some serious age.


Bob, I had that little punch on the way to work today. It smelled like chocolate, but tasted a bit stronger than the rest. It opened up with dark chocolate / coffee flavors and evolved into leathery strong taste with some spice. Probably bit too strong for me 

M.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice!:smoke2:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> Bob, I had that little punch on the way to work today. It smelled like chocolate, but tasted a bit stronger than the rest. It opened up with dark chocolate / coffee flavors and evolved into leathery strong taste with some spice. Probably bit too strong for me
> 
> M.


Martin what are we going to do with you Bro? ound:

layball:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Martin what are we going to do with you Bro? ound:
> 
> layball:


If you only knew Polish... YouTube - PUPCIA - BEZ CENZURY


----------

